# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  ide de film d'horreur?

## yan

Salut,
comme j'ai pas d'ide et les quelques postes sur ce thme ne mon pas aid,
quel film d'horreur vous conseillerez?


merci

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonsoir,

-> "REC"

++

----------


## LineLe

je confirme, REC est pas mal, mme s'il aurait pu tre un poil mieux film par moment
The Descent j'avais pas mal apprci aussi

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

gothica ?

----------


## Faith's Fall

Ju-on 1 et 2 est pas mal.

Sinon la srie evil dead, (horreur mais avec un brin d'humour)...

----------


## Sunchaser

Sinon " Shaun of the dead" .... excellent.

 ::mouarf:: 

J'adore ce film, surtout qu'on me l'avais prsent/conseill trs srieusement comme un "vrai", l'effet de "surprise" a t redoutable.

----------


## yan

merci des rponses,
je viens de voir les extrait de "Shaun of the dead" effrayant  ::king:: 

Ju-on c'est the grudg? non?

----------


## MaliciaR

> The Descent j'avais pas mal apprci aussi


Mme si on pourrait ne pas du tout le voir comme un film d'horreur  :;):  Il est trs bien.

Sinon, j'avais bien aim Hostel (le 1).

----------


## yan

> Mme si on pourrait ne pas du tout le voir comme un film d'horreur  Il est trs bien.


S'il n'y avais pas ces bestioles qui servent  rien, a aurais p tre un bon film...

----------


## MaliciaR

> S'il n'y avais pas ces bestioles qui servent  rien, a aurais p tre un bon film...


Mais si, justement :p Je ne suis pas du tout claustro, donc a ne m'aurait rien fait des gonzesses paumes dans une grotte  ::mouarf::  
Mais les espces de cratures peuvent tre vues  un autre niveau : comme matrialisation de la morbidit de la nana ayant perdu sa famille. Du coup, tout le film peut tre considr comme une cration de son esprit compltement drang  :;):

----------


## Skyounet

Hum Rec est pas mal c'est vrai, mais a commence  souler les films camra  l'paule.

Sinon j'ai de trs bon nanars horreurs  te conseiller  ::mrgreen:: 

La colline  des yeux (1 et 2) sont pas mal aussi.
Severance est marrant/gore.
Chambre 1408 est assez spcial mais il est pas mal.

Aprs moi ma technique c'est d'aller sur allocine et de mater la catgorie horreur et me fier aux critiques spectateurs (quoique j'adore mater des films avec 0 toiles  ::aie:: ).

----------


## MaliciaR

+1 pour "Chambre 1408"  ::D:  Bas sur une oeuvre de Stephen King, extra! 
Idem pour "The Mist" ("La brume"), la fin est terrible  :8O:

----------


## yan

> Mais si, justement :p Je ne suis pas du tout claustro, donc a ne m'aurait rien fait des gonzesses paumes dans une grotte


J'aimais bien le principe o elles sont coinces et commence  perdre les pdales. C'est un peu comme the hole . 
Les gollums m'ont gch le film... ils taient ridicule, et je croie mme qu'il y avait une explication pour leur prsences...




> Mais les espces de cratures peuvent tre vues  un autre niveau : comme matrialisation de la morbidit de la nana ayant perdu sa famille. Du coup, tout le film peut tre considr comme une cration de son esprit compltement drang


ha oui fallait le voire au 10ieme degrs  ::mouarf::

----------


## _solo

moi si vous voulez j'ai un star wars version turk  ::lol:: avec des effet speciaux waoooooooooooooooooooooou  ::yaisse2::

----------


## ABN84

sweeney todd  :8O:

----------


## Faith's Fall

> merci des rponses,
> je viens de voir les extrait de "Shaun of the dead" effrayant 
> 
> Ju-on c'est the grudg? non?


Ju-on est le nom original en version nipponne. The grudge est l'adaptation amricaine.

Les 2 versions valent le coups, cependant la version amricaine est plus recente et amene de meilleur effets. Mais, les 2 l'histoire et la lgende sont respect.

----------


## Skyounet

> sweeney todd


Bah j'ai regard les 5 premires minutes, jusqu' ce que je comprenne que c'tait un film chantant.

----------


## yan

> moi si vous voulez j'ai un star wars version turk avec des effet speciaux waoooooooooooooooooooooou


C'est celui avec la musique d'indiana jones et des image de star war???

http://www.nanarland.com/Chroniques/...hp?id_film=tsw 
faut regarder la video Training Day

----------


## yan

Si vous voulez un film (que je qualifie de vrai film horreur) c'est "Requiem for a Dream".
me sensible , s'abstenir.

Y as aussi funny games. 
Je crois qu'un remarke  t fait y as pas longtemps.

----------


## Invit

> Si vous voulez un film (que je qualifie de vrai film horreur) c'est "Requiem for a Dream".


Juste un film sur la drogue...
Me suis terriblement ennuy.
Dans le mme genre, je lui prfre de loin Trainspotting.
Mais on est loin de l'horreur, sauf si la simple vue d'une seringue provoque de l'moi...

----------


## yan

> Juste un film sur la drogue...
> Me suis terriblement ennuy.
> Dans le mme genre, je lui prfre de loin Trainspotting.
> Mais on est loin de l'horreur, sauf si la simple vue d'une seringue provoque de l'moi...


C'est pas la seringue, c'est ce que devienne les gens, en particulier la mre qui n'as rien demand..
Bon aprs c'est comme tous. Tous le monde ne peut pas aimer

----------


## Deadpool

Un bon vieux film d'horreur  l'ancienne :

Re-Animator.

----------


## buggen25

-- Derrick :8O:

----------


## Skyounet

> Un bon vieux film d'horreur  l'ancienne :
> 
> Re-Animator.


Suivi de : La fiance de Re-Animator  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Faith's Fall

Sinon y a celine dion a las vegas  ::dehors::

----------


## Skyounet

> Sinon y a celine dion a las vegas


J'aurais plutt dit : La vraie vie d'Eve Angeli  ::aie::

----------


## buggen25

The skeleton key ( la chambre des secret ) :8O:

----------


## ABN84

> Bah j'ai regard les 5 premires minutes, jusqu' ce que je comprenne que c'tait un film chantant.


oui, je suis pas particulierement fan des musicaux non plus mais l la combinaison Burton-Depp a fait un tres bon film. petit conseil: il vaut mieux regarder le film en anglais car traduire une chanson c'est pas vraiement a.

----------


## MaliciaR

Magnifique, le Sweeney Todd!  ::): 
De toute faon, Johnny Depp est toujours extra, que ce soit dans Pirates des Carabes ou Edward Scissorhands  ::D:

----------


## Skyounet

> oui, je suis pas particulierement fan des musicaux non plus mais l la combinaison Burton-Depp a fait un tres bon film. petit conseil: il vaut mieux regarder le film en anglais car traduire une chanson c'est pas vraiement a.


Bah pourtant je l'ai "regard" en VO, mais j'ai pas accroch du tout.

Ceci dit il est surement trs bien, je n'en doute pas.

----------


## jehrikhan

Tout dpend ce que tu recherches dans les films d'horreur. Si c'est vraiment le frisson, y'a les grudge dont on a parl plus tot, mais galement la srie des ring. 
Tu as aussi Pulse et j'ai bien aim Battle Royale 1 galement.(nan pas le 2 il est horrible  ::cry:: )

Sinon en films plus "classique" tu as les Hellraiser qui sont tres sympa.


Aprs si c'est des film d'horreur "a la con" que tu recherches a y'en a un gros paquet. J'en ai plusieurs dans ma collection de nanard  ::aie:: .
S'pas bien dur il suffit de taper au hasard dans les films d'horreur des annes 80. 9 chances sur 10 de tomber sur un nanard  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

Une valeure sure du cinma asiatique : Battle Royale.

Et dans les Stephen King : Misery, Carry, Cujo ...

----------


## Faith's Fall

Battle royale 1 et 2 n'est pas vraiment un film d'horreur... Juste une adaptation d'un manga portant sur de l'action assez controvers.

A part du sang en profusion y a pas grand chose qui fait peur :grin:

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

Mme si c'est loin d'tre de l'horreur pure et dure: *Dog Soldier* 
Ca vaut le dtour  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

Concernant Battle Royale, je n'ai jamais vu le 2, j'ai juste vu le 1er en VOST, et je trouve que quelques scnes apportent quand meme leur lot de peur, surtout quand, comme moi, on se met facilement dans la peau du personnage.

Pour information, il me semble que le manga "surfe" sur le succs du film, tout au moins en europe

----------


## Currahee

A la lecture de ce topic je ne vois presque que des films connus qui ont eu la chance d'tre lancs  grand renfort de publicit. Je ne dis pas qu'ils ne m'ont pas plu, mais pour compenser voil deux films sortis confidentiellement dans les salles ces dernires annes qui auraient mrit plus de "lumire" :
- May
- Calvaire

----------


## yan

> A la lecture de ce topic je ne vois presque que des films connus qui ont eu la chance d'tre lancs  grand renfort de publicit. Je ne dis pas qu'ils ne m'ont pas plu, mais pour compenser voil deux films sortis confidentiellement dans les salles ces dernires annes qui auraient mrit plus de "lumire" :
> - May
> - Calvaire


Cool,
je vais regarder un peu cela, merci.
Ce que je recherche se sont des films d'horreur qui peuvent faire peur (gore, psychologique ou autre) et quelques nanar.
En nanar, j'ai eu plein de nom; j'ai de quoi faire  ::king:: 
Aprs, c'est souvent les moins connue comme funny games (la version autrichienne) que j'ai le plus apprci. Ou quelque film asiatique comme The Phone

----------


## shadowmoon

Si tu veux du gore, procure toi Cannibal Holocaust, j'ai pas vu pire pour l'instant

----------


## Currahee

> Cool,
> je vais regarder un peu cela, merci.
> Ce que je recherche se sont des films d'horreur qui peuvent faire peur (gore, psychologique ou autre) et quelques nanar.
> En nanar, j'ai eu plein de nom; j'ai de quoi faire 
> Aprs, c'est souvent les moins connue comme funny games (la version autrichienne) que j'ai le plus apprci. Ou quelque film asiatique comme The Phone


Vu que je suis un grand fan de requiem for a dream que tu semble apprcier (j'ai mme t le voir le jour de sa sortie en salles pressentant la bombe que le film allait devenir), je te rajoute un 3me film pour la route : 
Audition     (du ralisateur compltement barr Takashii Miike)

Si tu trouves pas ton bonheur entre May, Calvaire et Audition, passe me voir je te rembourse  ::mouarf::  (je demanderai des dollars  la FED vu qu'ils en distribuent  tout le monde...)

----------


## yan

> Si tu trouves pas ton bonheur entre May, Calvaire et Audition, passe me voir je te rembourse  (je demanderai des dollars  la FED vu qu'ils en distribuent  tout le monde...)


Cool, je vais me renseigner sur ces 3 l.
De ce que j'ai eu le temps de regarder :
Shaun of the dead :  exellent, premire fois que je rigole sur un film d'horreur  ::king:: 
1408 pas mal du tout. Assez prenant

----------


## nyal

> Shaun of the dead :  exellent, premire fois que je rigole sur un film d'horreur


Si tu as aim, je te conseille planet terror. C'est dans un autre style mais trs bon aussi.

----------


## Skyounet

> Si tu as aim, je te conseille planet terror. C'est dans un autre style mais trs bon aussi.


Avec Boulevard de la mort aussi.

----------


## Stessy

Moi j'en rajouterais un qui m'a vraiment bien plus et que je regarde encore de temps en temps.

The Thing (John Carpenter)

Ce que j'ai beaucoup apprci, c'est le cot paranoia des personnages.

Je trouve que ce film a bien vieilli en plus.

----------


## Emmanuel Lecoester

> Si tu veux du gore, procure toi Cannibal Holocaust, j'ai pas vu pire pour l'instant


L'un des meilleurs films d'horreur au sens propre du terme. En plus le film n'est pas du tout denu de sens : c'est une prsentation froide de l'horreur tribale mais aussi de l'horreur du monde civilis.

Un film trs prenant mais pas horreur / horreur : The Ring. C'est flippant de suivre le personnage.

En gore : il y a LA rfrence du film gore dj cit auparavant (Shaun of the dead). C'est le film le plus gore et tu rigoles comme un fou  ::):  ou encore celui ou le mec se recolle ses boyaux avec de la glue (film cit ici aussi).

En succession de gore : la srie des saw, hostel (sex / gore / survival), la colline  des yeux, dtour mortel... The torturer mais je n'est fait que zapper.

Maintenant je prends note de certains films cits ici inconnus pour moi car il est vrai que ce type de filme ne font plus vraiment peur  ::aie:: .

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Moi je cite *1408* et *la Colline a des yeux*

----------


## Emmanuel Lecoester

> Moi je cite *1408* et *la Colline a des yeux*


1408 si on parle bien de la mme chambre c'est pas tip top...  reste assez strange mais cot horreur ben il n'y a rien  ::aie::  

Je reviens dans une heure  ::):

----------


## yan

> 1408 si on parle bien de la mme chambre c'est pas tip top...  reste assez strange mais cot horreur ben il n'y a rien


Je me suis fait chier avec la colline  des yeux.

J'ai l'impression que maintenant horreur viens avec gore... Alors que ce n'est pas le gore qui fait peur. Moi a me fait sourire. Souvent c'est peut crdible.

Les dernier que j'ai vue avec vos conseil :
the devil reject : bien simpa
shaun of the dead : jamais eux si peur de ma vie  ::mouarf:: 
1408 : vraiment prenant
evil dead : nazze
horribilis : simpa
the mist : simpa
rec : c'est quand mme du rchauff. blaire witch + 28 jour plus tard(ou resident evil) + exorciste  :8O: 

28 semaine plus tard : sympa comme le premier
resident evil 3 : c'est comme les deux autres.

J'ai pas eu le temps de voire calvaire et audition, mais ils ont l'aire vraiment bien

----------


## Skyounet

The devil reject et sa suite sont vraiment pas mal (c'est le premier qui a une fin compltement loufoque ou le 2me) ?

----------


## yan

> The devil reject et sa suite sont vraiment pas mal (c'est le premier qui a une fin compltement loufoque ou le 2me) ?


Y as une suite?
 En tout cas la fin du premier est assez space.

----------


## Skyounet

Bon c'est le 2me alors qui est correct niveau scnar.

Si je me souviens bien le premier c'est : La Maison des 1000 morts
Et le 2me c'est : The Devil's Rejects

----------


## Sunchaser

Je vais surement en faire sourire plus d'un mais ...
"la nuit des morts vivants", 1970, en noir et blanc, ben ca c'tait bien.
Un peu vieillot, peut tre, mais dans le registre des "morts kon la dalle" c'est pour moi un des meilleurs.

----------


## Skyounet

Huhu.
Je viens de dcouvrir une srie gniale

Les maitres de l'horreur.

Le principe ? Tous les plus grands ralisateurs de films d'horreurs font chacun un pisode.




> Masters Of Horror est n sur l'ide gniale de crer une srie se basant exclusivement sur des noms, des ralisateurs talentueux ayant offert au cinma d'horreur ses lettres de noblesses. 13 pisodes, 13 noms, 13 hommes qui oeuvrent pour sortir leur art de la poubelle sous-genre dans laquelle les ont mis les litistes dcrbrs.


Je recommande vivement.

----------


## Emmanuel Lecoester

bon ben hier soir on s'est regard Battle Royale. Je ne le classe pas du tout dans la catgorie horeur  ::aie:: . C'est marrant,  manque un peu de rythme, mais c'est pas de l'horreur ou tu est horrifi par ce que tu vois  ::):

----------


## LP-mpascolo

genre film gore, je dirai "Frontieres"...
J'ai bien aim "Chambre 1408" aussi et "Mirrors"

----------


## JauB

J'ai aim MIRRORS.

----------


## Emmanuel Lecoester

Sur lecture de ce post nous nous sommes "taps" *Calvaire*. Ben c'est un calvaire de regarder  : content de revoir Brigitte Lahaie  ::yaisse2::  mais le reste c'est plat, sans saveur, avec des rappels  tout va sur le calvaire d'une personne trs connue (la personne ne en 0 et mort  33 ans), une scne totalement irrelle dans un bar (sans compter celles totalement space). Bref *je n'ai pas du tout aim.*

----------


## Sunchaser

Je viens de re-re-revoir [REC],  j'arrive pas a m'en passer.
C'est vraiment bien, vraiment trs bien comme truc ... m'enfin pour certains c'est mme pas forcement de l'horreur, mais ca me suffit a moi (je suis une petite chochotte, que voulez vous. Mais quand j'avais t le voir au cin a sa sortie, ya tout de mme des gens qui quittaient la salle: de peur ou d'ennui ?).

----------


## JauB

Certainement d'ennui   ::mrgreen:: 



> Je viens de re-re-revoir [REC],  j'arrive pas a m'en passer.
> C'est vraiment bien, vraiment trs bien comme truc ... m'enfin pour certains c'est mme pas forcement de l'horreur, mais ca me suffit a moi (je suis une petite chochotte, que voulez vous. Mais quand j'avais t le voir au cin a sa sortie, ya tout de mme des gens qui quittaient la salle: de peur ou d'ennui ?).

----------


## yan

> Certainement d'ennui


vous te mchant il est pas aussi mauvais que cela.
C'est juste que c'est du dj vue.

Sunchaser, Je te conseil chambre 1408

----------


## JauB

Moi aussi je ne suis pas aussi mchant que cela  ::mrgreen:: , par contre chambre 1408 j'ai trop aim  ::P: .




> vous te mchant il est pas aussi mauvais que cela.
> C'est juste que c'est du dj vue.
> 
> Sunchaser, Je te conseil chambre 1408

----------


## Lyche

C'est quand mme loin d'tre un film d'horreur chambre 1408, c'est plus un film psychologique qu'un film qui fait peur.

----------


## yan

> C'est quand mme loin d'tre un film d'horreur chambre 1408, c'est plus un film psychologique qu'un film qui fait peur.


Tout dpend comment tu dfinie film d'horreur

----------


## Lyche

Avec un mordant psychologique bien plus prenant que chambre 1408. Je suis pas adpte du gore, mais pour moi chambre 1408 est un bon film psychologique mais pas un film d'horreur.

----------


## r0d

> Si tu veux du gore, procure toi Cannibal Holocaust, j'ai pas vu pire pour l'instant


Ca dpend ce que tu entends par pire, mais plus gore, il y a par exemple *Guinea pig 2* (seule la vo existe, en japonnais je crois, mais c'est pareil il n'y a pas de dialogue). Par contre, plus malsain que *Cannibal Holocaust*, je ne vois pas,  part peut-tre *Massacre a la trononneuse* (The Texas Chainsaw Massacre), et encore, a dpendra certainement pour qui.




> Si vous voulez un film (que je qualifie de vrai film horreur) c'est "Requiem for a Dream".[...]
> Y as aussi funny games.


Ben l, je sais je suis chiant  ::aie::  mais je ne mettrais pas ces deux-l dans "flim d'horreur". Ils sont durs psychologiquement, mais ce sont des drames. Justement le flim d'horreur n'est pas obligatoirement dur psychologiquement. Ya qu' voir les premiers de Peter Jackson (les mythiques *Brain Dead* et *Bad Taste*)... mais bon, j'avoue je cherche la ptite bte  ::oops::   :;): 

Perso, je suis super fan de la trilogie des zombies de Romero (vieux flims en noir et blanc, qui ont certainement mal veilli selon les canons actuels, mais que l'on peut voir selon diffrents degrs): *La Nuit des morts-vivants*, *Zombie* (Dawn of the Dead) et *Le Jour des morts-vivants*.

Sinon, dans la "vieille cole" du gore ricain ya le cultissime *Street Trash*. Bien gerbant.

Il y a aussi quelques flims franais plus rcents et vraiment pas mal. J'avais bien aim *Haute Tension* (assez gore sur la fin), *Le convoyeur* (assez dur mais pas vraiment horreur) et *J'aimerais pas crever un dimanche* (trs noir, mais pas vraiment horreur non plus en fait).

Dans la srie vieux flims d'horreur bien dbile et bien poilant, ya *Les Clowns tueurs venus d'ailleurs*. Un must see  ::lol::  (nan srieux, il est marrant). Ou des flims pas vraiment d'horreur et bien marrants comme *Dellamorte Dellamore* ou *Le jour de la bte*.

Je te conseille aussi la plupart des Carpenter. Je me souviens notamment de *Fog* (bien flippant), *L'antre de la folie* (dj cit) et *Ghost of Mars* (malgrs de nombreux dfauts, j'adore l'esthtique de ce flim).

Ha oui, et ya aussi la srie des *Hellraiser* (ils en ont fait 8, mais je n'ai apprci que les 3 premiers), ou *L'exorciste*, mais si tu n'as pas aim les *Evil Dead* (tu as vu le III ? Je suis sr qu'il te plaira le III  :;):  ) tu ne vas certainement pas aimer.

Ya aussi les flims comme *Alien* 1, 2,..., *La Mouche*, mais je ne sais pas si on peut mettre a dans horreur.

Voili voilou. Tous les flims que je cite ici (que j'ai mis en gras), c'est que je te les conseille  ::):

----------


## Lyche

l'adaptation du livre de Stephen king "a" est vraiment pas mal. Comme film d'horreur, le clown est vraiment prenant et crdible comme bte de cauchemard. En franais, pour les non connaisseur, ce film s'appel "Il est revenu" et les doublages sont loin d'tre pourri comme dans beaucoup de films.

----------


## r0d

Ha j'oubliais: si tu cherches un flim absolument impossible  regarder, ya Sal ou les 120 journes de Sodome, c'est pas non plus vraiment de l'horreur, et c'est trs dsagrable  regarder...

----------


## Lyche

> Ha j'oubliais: si tu cherches un flim absolument impossible  regarder, ya Sal ou les 120 journes de Sodome, c'est pas non plus vraiment de l'horreur, et c'est trs dsagrable  regarder...


Yeah, super film, trs prenant, trs cruel et crade. Mais il est vraiment  voir !

----------


## yan

> Ha oui, et ya aussi la srie des *Hellraiser* (ils en ont fait 8, mais je n'ai apprci que les 3 premiers)


Que trois? pourtant tu semblais tre un super fan

----------


## r0d

> Que trois? pourtant tu semblais tre un super fan


Bah, sur le coup j'avais t "pris dans le bain" (je me les tais tous mats en quelques jours), mais avec du recul, seuls les 3 premiers sont vraiment bons.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Dans la srie vieux flims d'horreur bien dbile et bien poilant ...


... je propose "L'attaque de la Moussaka Gante"  ::lol::

----------


## LP-mpascolo

REC sans hesiter...
Ca faisait bien longtemps qu'un film ne m'avais pas serr le coeur a ce point  :8O:

----------


## Emmanuel Lecoester

> Yeah, super film, trs prenant, trs cruel et crade. Mais il est vraiment  voir !


Bon ben on a tent de regarder avec ma femme : une vraie connerie ! Aucun interet dans les 30 premires minutes hormis apprendre que l'on peut entrainer vers le mal des gens gentils. Ajoutez  cela des scnes plutt dbiles que choquantes. La mayonnaise n'a pas pris chez nous  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

Un petit film sympathique et plutt classique "Event Horizon".

----------


## r0d

> Bon ben on a tent de regarder avec ma femme : une vraie connerie ! Aucun interet dans les 30 premires minutes hormis apprendre que l'on peut entrainer vers le mal des gens gentils. Ajoutez  cela des scnes plutt dbiles que choquantes. La mayonnaise n'a pas pris chez nous


Il faut bien comprendre que ce flim n'a pas t fait pour plaire au public, ni pour procurer aucun type de plaisir au spectateur, au contraire.

Il s'agit d'un cri d'alarme. En faisant ce flim, Pasolini voulait dnoncer le fascisme (dont l'Italie avait fait les frais quelques dcennies plus tt et conservait (et conserve encore) de lourds squelles), et plus gnralement des drives que peuvent entraner une organisation trop pyramidale de la socit.

Moi je vois ce flim comme une fesse donne par Pasolini aux italiens. Un pre, quand il donne une fesse  son fils, ce n'est pas pour lui faire plaisir. Et c'est sens ne faire plaisir ni  l'un ni  l'autre d'ailleurs (et effectivement, Pasolini n'a pris aucun plaisir a tourner ce flim). A ceci prs que dans le cas de Sal, le fils s'est retourn contre le pre puisque Pasolini a t assassin dans des circonstances douteuses et encore non lucides juste aprs la sortie de ce flim.

Aprs certes, o placer la critique artistique dans une telle oeuvre? C'est compliqu.

----------


## Barsy

*[REC]* est pour moi un des meilleurs. Il y a *L'orphelinat* qui est trs bon aussi (ces dernires annes, le cinma espagnol a sorti d'excellents films d'horreur : *Darkness*, *Le labirynthe de Pan*, *Les autres*... ).

Sinon, en film beaucoup plus ancien, il y a *Candyman* et *Freddy Kruger*. J'aime beaucoup (il faut adhrer au kitch). 
Un qui est trs bizarre dans la ralisation, c'est *Suspiria* de Dario Argento. C'est presque irraliste.

Et si vous avez vu *Shaun of the Dead*, vous pourrez regarder le vrai *Down of the dead*, il ne casse franchement pas des briques mais il occupe une soire.

----------


## Lyche

Le Labirynthe de Pan, un film d'horreur? c'est plus une horreur pour les yeux que pour le cerveau.. C'est vide comme histoire, c'est mal ralis, les plans n'ont rien de concret pour le film, je n'arrive pas  comprendre comment un film comme a  pu tre autant apprci..

Les Autres (The others) c'est un peu du vue, vue et re-vue. Il est bien, mais il y a dj pas mal de film dans ce style et bien mieux interprts et film.

L'orphelinat est pas mal, il est frai et les scnes ne sont pas de trop, ni gore ni trop ffrayant pour un public non habitu aux films d'horreurs.

Candyman et Freddy restent des classiques de l'horreur, tout comme vendredi 13 ou Halloween. 

Suspiria j'ai pas vue, je note je regarderais ^^

Shaun of the Dead est bon si on aime l'humour anglais..
[Rec] tout le monde en parle, un jour je prendrais le temps de le voir !

----------


## Emmanuel Lecoester

> Il faut bien comprendre que ce flim n'a pas t fait pour plaire au public, ni pour procurer aucun type de plaisir au spectateur, au contraire.
> 
> Il s'agit d'un cri d'alarme. En faisant ce flim, Pasolini voulait dnoncer le fascisme (dont l'Italie avait fait les frais quelques dcennies plus tt et conservait (et conserve encore) de lourds squelles), et plus gnralement des drives que peuvent entraner une organisation trop pyramidale de la socit.
> 
> Moi je vois ce flim comme une fesse donne par Pasolini aux italiens. Un pre, quand il donne une fesse  son fils, ce n'est pas pour lui faire plaisir. Et c'est sens ne faire plaisir ni  l'un ni  l'autre d'ailleurs (et effectivement, Pasolini n'a pris aucun plaisir a tourner ce flim). A ceci prs que dans le cas de Sal, le fils s'est retourn contre le pre puisque Pasolini a t assassin dans des circonstances douteuses et encore non lucides juste aprs la sortie de ce flim.
> 
> Aprs certes, o placer la critique artistique dans une telle oeuvre? C'est compliqu.


Pas de soucis Rod le fascisme on le ressent (les rafles du dbut) mais c'est la suite de dbauches inutiles qui est dcevante.

----------


## Emmanuel Lecoester

> Le Labirynthe de Pan, un film d'horreur? c'est plus une horreur pour les yeux que pour le cerveau.. C'est vide comme histoire, c'est mal ralis, les plans n'ont rien de concret pour le film, je n'arrive pas  comprendre comment un film comme a  pu tre autant apprci..
> !


Pour moi c'est un beau film, une histoire sous forme de conte magique sur fond de franquisme, l'histoire n'est qu'un exutoire pour la petite fille qui ne comprend pas les jeux entre le bien et le mal qui se jouent dans la vraie vie. 
Rien que la scne finale 




 "Je souhaite que mon fils sache que je suis mort  telle heure" pan t'es mort "Il ne saura jamais rien de vous !" me remet les poils qui dressent  ::oops:: 



Par contre non ce n'est pas un film d'horreur !

----------


## nuke_y

> Rien que la scne finale...


Le spoil  ::roll::

----------

